# Building a wooden jump



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont have any advice on the actual building but i know that unless you have some sort of turf or fake snow on the jump/in run you'll be eating shit A LOT and possibly mess up your board. if you just want to do grabs and straight airs you might be fine but for spins and such you have to be able to do "set up" turns. i would look into maybe finding some of that green mini golf type turf at a home depot to line the jump with when you use your snowboard on it. same for the in run.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

yeh thats a good idea.. i never thought about using a carpet material or synthetic grass material like astroturf, probably better than plastic
im gonna try it with a crappy busted up burton ex hire board i found in a dumpster so im not 2 concerned about messing the board up


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

that is one shady looking ramp


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

eeessssshhhhh. Please build them mainly with a plywood side or tranny that's cut evenly and then use joists that go across.
example article found here


----------

